
Show HN: Hoy – Share short messages with people near you - vasanthv
https://hoy.sh
======
julienreszka
What if nobody is near me? What is your user acquisition strategy, do you
expect that random people will just join and start talking? What is the
minimal distance to be "near"?

------
vasanthv
Hello HN,

This is the next version of location based messaging app Ahoy. Renamed as Hoy.
Below is the list of new changes added to the app. Feel free to share your
thoughts on the product.

Changelog: \- Optional "Dark Mode". (as every other app). \- Permalink for
each posts. So sharing in other websites becomes possible. \- Ability to Tweet
a message. \- New Name, new domain & new colors, new UI :) \- An experimental
list UI. (The whole app is designed as one whole list)

------
roetlich
I got "Position acquisition timed out" on two different android phones,
running FF with uBlock. Works in chrome on android, and Firefox on desktop.

Fun idea! :)

------
bruceb
For some reason on FF desktop, even after allowing location, it says location
was denied. Works on Chrome.

